# Boots for thick legged women?



## meiming (Nov 27, 2007)

So I did a search but didn't see anything. I apologize if this is a repeat. 

I love boots and especially now that sweater dresses are in, I'd love to be able to wear it with tights and tall boots but I have a problem for as long as I can remember. 

I can wear ankle boots no problem (and I do wear them, I love them in the winter) but anytime I buy boots taller than that I can't get them over my calves. Even if it has a zipper, there's just not enough space to zip them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Last Halloween I wanted to go as a 60's psychedelic chick but no white boots for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone ever have this problem? Has anyone found boots to work for them if they do? 

TIA!!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Nov 27, 2007)

hi there, i have the same problem (damn muscular calves lol).  anyway, i found that steve madden carries a great variety of knee high boots with stretchy fabric which makes it very easy to fit.  also, do a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 search for wide calf boots and you'll find everything you need.  check out www.widewidths.com too for the largest selection online.  hope this helps!!!


----------



## pahblov (Nov 28, 2007)

You can also just buy regular boots and have a cobbler stretch out the leather, or put in elastic inserts to make them fit. My best friend has this problem and she does it all the time.


----------



## meiming (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks gals. I never knew about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always just gave up to the idea of wearing cute tall boots. I'll definitely look into it!


----------



## Briar (Dec 17, 2007)

Check out on line retailers like Sillouettes or Roaman's.  They carry clothes and shoes for plus sizes, and their boots are made with larger calf widths.  Sillouettes has both large and extra-large calf widths, and some really cute styles.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 17, 2007)

Check out Duoboots.com. They're in the UK and are customizable but you pay more than double if you're in the US. But it's well worth the money because of the quality. I plan on getting some one day. Or try WideWidths.com. Hope that helps!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 24, 2007)

check out torrid, too. they have great boots for wide calves


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 24, 2007)

Ann Taylor/Ann Taylor Loft have wide calves boots, but they sell out fast.


----------



## liv (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd check out Frye, I have nice sized calves, and these have plenty of room.


----------



## Tamsin (Jan 29, 2008)

Go to DUO (DUO, World's leading retailer of wide calf boots and narrow calf boots). They do the biggest range of calf fitting boots in the WORLD! They have 21 different calf sizes so whether you are slim or curvy...they WILL fit you. I have just bought my sixth (whoops) pair! What do you think Bern: Mid-calf length boots with soft fleece lining. Black leather, brown leather, cranberry red leather, caramel leather. | DUO boots

They do cost quite a bit but they have a sale on at the moment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoorah! 

They do foot sizes 2-10 too. Happy shopping! 

xxx


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 29, 2008)

Check out Taryn Rose.  (not on the cheap, but may have good options for u)


----------



## slowhoney (Jan 29, 2008)

Torrid makes their taller boots wider and I've had no problems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/nodePage.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302024178&bm  UID=1201624495314&SELECTION<>theme=Default

I live in Canada so I can only order online, but I'm sure they have more of a selection in their US stores. They even have a pair of white boots that might have worked for your costume!


----------

